# What is "Pure Networks Port Magic"?



## art-by-andy (Aug 9, 2006)

What is "Pure Networks Port Magic"? It's installed on my computer as a program and I didn't install it. Is it dangerous?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

That's something that AOL installs. When I had AOL I never found any use for it so I just uninstalled it.


----------



## art-by-andy (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I do have AOL. Thanks for your information!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A waste of time is what it is.


----------

